# Does anyone one know what is going on here?



## marymg (Apr 30, 2018)

Earlier in the week I found these on the bottom board of my hive.There were none in the hive and everything appeared to be normal.






This was on one small comb.









I found this on the bottom of my Top Bar hive yesterday and I am hoping to learn what is going on. Currently there is what appears to be one queen cell that is not capped and is only partially drawn out. 

















There is no odor, the hive is queen right, There is worker brood and some drone brood. It also has been very rainy where I live. The bees are active and appear to be healthy. I am a new beekeeper and I have been reading and watching videos trying to learn. My mentor has not been available he is dealing with many family issues. 

Mary


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

I think SHB larvae. Maybe some dead bee pupae in one pic; hard to tell without something for scale. The white debris looks like wax cappings, similar to what you get when a colony is robbed or when pests invade the combs. 

Is this on a sticky board under a screened bottom board? Unless you clean them regularly, the board accumulates wax bits etc and the debris attracts insects.

On the piece of comb I think I see bee eggs. It appears that there aren't enough nurse bees and larvae died and dried out. Do you have any pics of good brood comb?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Those look like SHB larvae crawling around on the bottom board. They are looking for the exit because they pupate in the ground. I would remove some of the drawn comb if there are not enough bees to patrol it.

Does the hive have open brood and capped brood? If so, how many frames of each and are there enough bees to cover it?

The video helped.

Alex


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

SHB larvae. Find the frame(s) where they came from and wash them out over a bucket of soapy water, a hot driveway. If you can, freeze the frames where you found they were hatching. They are easy to spot as you’ll see a mess of them congregated on the frame.


----------



## marymg (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for responding. I am cleaning the bottom board on a weekly basis. One big problem here is our weather is so lousy it rains every week, I would love to clean it every day because it is such a simple process. I will try to get some photos of brood comb but the bees don't always want to accommodate a photo shoot they are really good at photo bombing. So maybe I should try to brush them off??? I don't want to upset the queen.


----------



## queensrule (Oct 28, 2015)

Do you have nurse bees and capped brood? It looks like you have the beginnings of SHB beetle larvae. Order some beetle traps that you bait with vegetable oil. Wishing you much success and have fun with Beekeeping


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Brushing them off won’t help, you have to get them out and destroy the eggs from which they are hatching. Freezing the frames is best before they get out of control.... and they will. They can take down a hive. 
READ UP ON THEM!!!


----------



## queensrule (Oct 28, 2015)

Usually a hive that is not strong or one that is absconding will be over rumm by SHB or wax moths. Michael Palmer of French Hill Apiaries, St Alban’s VT up near the Canadian border mentions that if you have STRONG hives, they don’t have a problem with SHB or wax moths Take a full frame of brood with nurse bees from a resource hive if you have them and place it in the weaker hive to equalize. Along with reading up on how to manage them.


----------



## marymg (Apr 30, 2018)

I was able to get out and do a quick hive check before the sky let loose with a vengeance again. I was able to find the queen right away and she was busy laying eggs. 









I have about 8 more frames just like this as well as several other small ones:
















I found this on the bottom screen. I think it is dead larvae.

















I did not see any beetles, moths, or mites. There was no odor. There were 2 dead bees on the bottom of the hive. I did not see what I thought was the beginning of a queen cell again so maybe I was wrong. This adventure is a learning experience for sure. I am always open for feedback.

Regards,

Mary


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

That capped brood looks really spotty although well covered by bees. It would help to get a pic of brood comb showing all stages. It won't hurt the bees if you brush them off gently back into the hive. 

Are there mites on your bottom board? Have you done a mite count? Usually the beetles won't take over a strong hive. 

Are you a member of a local bee club? Your pictures are good but you need an experienced eye to get a good overall impression.


----------



## marymg (Apr 30, 2018)

I have been researching non-stop and I think this is my problem. Our weather here is deplorable. It has been very cold at night and we have had a few days where it has been 90 degrees and I did not open the bottom board for more ventilation because I thought I should not unless it was 99 degrees. I confess to the real possibility of beekeeper error. What do you think? 

http://allaboutbees.myblueboard.com/chilled-brood/









I have not joined the local club yet because my first experience with one of their members was far from positive because I have a TBH he said I was going to fail and kill bees. I agree I want another set of eyes to see what is going on.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

queensrule said:


> Michael Palmer of French Hill Apiaries, St Alban’s VT up near the Canadian border mentions that if you have STRONG hives, they don’t have a problem with SHB or VM.


I can’t imagine MP saying that especially in regards to VM.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Marymg, I'm sure the experience you had with one member does not reflect the attitude of the whole club. Our association here boasts about 300 members. A good number of them have had bees for years. Many of those same members are complete idiots, although I prefer to consider them underinformed. Attend meetings, learn who *isn't* buying packages every year, and get advice from them.


----------



## marymg (Apr 30, 2018)

JWPalmer,

Good advice, especially "learn who isn't buying packages every year, and get advice from them". I guess if I don't join a club he wins and I won't let that happen.
Regards,
Mary


----------



## queensrule (Oct 28, 2015)

Michael Palmer of French Hill Apiaries, St Alban’s VT up near the Canadian border mentions that if you have STRONG hives, they don’t have a problem with SHB or Wax Moths. My apologies for the typo


----------

